
Facebook Canvas - tambourine_man
https://canvas.facebook.com/
======
samstave
I found a video of a vendor setting up their first campaign via FB Canvas
here:

[https://youtu.be/iw5zLa2FmoI?t=4](https://youtu.be/iw5zLa2FmoI?t=4)

